
Wherein DNA Lounge will be closed soon, without your help - ronjouch
https://www.dnalounge.com/backstage/log/2016/12/19.html
======
kafkaesq
Despite JWZ's snark in blocking HN-originated links, please do have a look at
his blogpost from about 12 minutes ago:

[https://www.dnalounge.com/backstage/log/2016/12/19.html](https://www.dnalounge.com/backstage/log/2016/12/19.html)

Unfortunately it would appear (from the declining attendance figures) that SF
gentrification has succeeded in "draining the swamp" of his would-be
attendance base, to detrimental effect.

But it is quite bold, what he has done. If you live in the bay area, or even
visit occasionally - please do give his club (and his pizza restaurant) your
strongest support.

Like he says, "hitting Like isn't enough."

~~~
8_hours_ago
Use this link instead to avoid being redirected to an inappropriate image
([http://imgur.com/32R3qLv](http://imgur.com/32R3qLv)):

[https://href.li/?https://www.dnalounge.com/backstage/log/201...](https://href.li/?https://www.dnalounge.com/backstage/log/2016/12/19.html)

~~~
dsp1234
Feels like a "Your business is not welcome here" sign

------
disposablezero
Ruby Skye was the one of the it places, back in the day.

Hidden Vine was also chill.

I just don't understand a nightclub that cannot make money with drink prices,
cover, events and promos... unless rent is too high and/or in the wrong place.

~~~
kafkaesq
Actually, some places don't _want to_ raise their drink prices (which creates
a different vibe, and implicitly, attracts a different crowd). In fact I've
known of one most beloved place in NYC that chose to go out of business a few
years ago, rather than raise their drink prices -- just to pay the ever-
increasing rent.

